# Random Positive Quotes



## agape1 (Feb 1, 2014)

Stop Hating yourself for what you aren't and Start Loving yourself for what you are.

99% of things we worry about never happen.

I believe in Christ like I believe in the sun....not because I can see it, but by it I can see everything else.

When thinking about life remember this: No amount of guilt can solve the past and no amount of anxiety can change the future.

Don't let your struggle become your identity

I am more than what you see.

Anxiety happens when you think you have to figure everything out. Turn to God. He has a plan.

You are always stronger than you think you are.

Every day might not be good, but there's something good in every day.


----------



## bag (Feb 19, 2014)

I hope you are also open for discussing quotes and the power they have.
I want to say that I doubt the magical power of positive words. It takes more to convince someone against their thoughts. Anxiety is often based on irrational fears. Believing in a god is also irrational, so when you tell someone that what they fear is not real it's just like someone telling you your god is not real. Would you believe him?


----------



## agape1 (Feb 1, 2014)

bag said:


> I hope you are also open for discussing quotes and the power they have.
> I want to say that I doubt the magical power of positive words. It takes more to convince someone against their thoughts. Anxiety is often based on irrational fears. Believing in a god is also irrational, so when you tell someone that what they fear is not real it's just like someone telling you your god is not real. Would you believe him?


 Nope. I am not out for a debate or saying that anyone is wrong about anything by posting this thread. Just trying to encourage people.


----------



## bag (Feb 19, 2014)

agape1 said:


> Nope. I am not out for a debate or saying that anyone is wrong about anything by posting this thread. Just trying to encourage people.


I wasn't thinkint about a debate. I was trying to prove how hard it is for someone to convience himself against his thoughts because if you can't positive quotes seem to have no power. It's mostly about the second quote because this seems to be my main problem. I've heard this advice about positive messages and it's frustrating to feel like I'm the only one for whom it doesn't work. I would like to know if it really works for you or others.


----------



## BadGirl (Jan 6, 2013)

"We make a living by what we get, but we make a life by what we give."
Winston Churchill


----------



## Lioninthenight (Apr 28, 2007)

If you know how to worry; (negative thinking) you know how to meditate. (positive thinking) Rick Warren

If the mountain were smooth, you couldn't climb it. (anon)

Though the wind howls, the mountain stands tall. Chinese Proverb


----------



## beemee (Mar 6, 2014)

If you learn to really sit with loneliness and embrace it for the gift that it is…an opportunity to get to know YOU, to learn how strong you really are, to depend on no one but YOU for your happiness…you will realize that a little loneliness goes a LONG way in creating a richer, deeper, more vibrant and colorful YOU.


----------



## agape1 (Feb 1, 2014)

bag said:


> I wasn't thinkint about a debate. I was trying to prove how hard it is for someone to convience himself against his thoughts because if you can't positive quotes seem to have no power. It's mostly about the second quote because this seems to be my main problem. I've heard this advice about positive messages and it's frustrating to feel like I'm the only one for whom it doesn't work. I would like to know if it really works for you or others.


I do understand where you are coming from because I have been there. I still do struggle with worrying sometimes. I think everyone does regardless of whether or not they have an anxiety disorder. It's not easy, but you can retrain your mind to think more positively. It just takes time and determination. Good luck to you!


----------



## TheAzn (Jan 13, 2012)




----------



## Lioninthenight (Apr 28, 2007)

I have made up a couple of my own as well. 
"If life were a weapon; the voice would be the bullet.
Yet life was made a gift, so the voice must be the blessing."

Also; 
"DEBT: The worlds way of reminding you that you are poor though you have all you really need.
SALVATION: Gods way of reminding you that you are rich even though the world calls you poor."

"Things that are written often oft surprise the writer the most"


----------



## rambo (Nov 14, 2010)

I got one.

If you *dont* _live_ for *something*,_ you_ *die* for *nothing*.


----------



## agape1 (Feb 1, 2014)

God's plans for your life far exceed the circumstances of your day.

Fear can keep us up all night long, but faith makes one fine pillow.

God has placed you where you're at his very moment for a reason, remember that and trust that He is working everything out!

Your most effective ministry will come out of your deepest hurts.

Hardships often prepare ordinary people for an extraordinary destiny. -C.S. lewis


----------



## Tudom (May 28, 2013)

Even in the darkest days of war, in most places in the world absolutely nothing is happening


----------

